# Bulk Bottle Buy In Brisbane Anyone?



## marlow_coates (8/8/08)

Hi to Brisbane homebrewers,

I am trying to source a large glass bottle wholesaler. I have recently switched to kegs and find I miss having a few bottles tucked away for ageing. Of course PET bottles aren't the best for long periods of ageing and so I have decided to stock up on quality glass bottles.

COSPAK at www.cospak.com.au at Acacia Ridge sell just what I am after only the minimum buy is 840 bottles  and even I am shirking at that number.

The cost for 840 1L clear glass bottles with aluminium screw on lids is $480.74. About 59c per bottle.

I am only really interested in getting half this order.

If anyone is interested to take the other half please let me know and we can get the ball rolling.
I know this is a big order but will last forever  

Cheers
Marlow Coates


----------



## stowaway (8/8/08)

marlow_coates said:


> Hi to Brisbane homebrewers,
> 
> I am trying to source a large glass bottle wholesaler. I have recently switched to kegs and find I miss having a few bottles tucked away for ageing. Of course PET bottles aren't the best for long periods of ageing and so I have decided to stock up on quality glass bottles.
> 
> ...




I will pm you soon after i talk to a mate. I want about 30, but hes been wantnig some for ages so i might be able to get 100 off you.
will let u know asap.


----------



## Hoyle (8/8/08)

marlow_coates said:


> Hi to Brisbane homebrewers,
> 
> I am trying to source a large glass bottle wholesaler. I have recently switched to kegs and find I miss having a few bottles tucked away for ageing. Of course PET bottles aren't the best for long periods of ageing and so I have decided to stock up on quality glass bottles.
> 
> ...



I'd be interested in 100 -150. Are they amber? I can't find any 1L ones on their website.

Edit... just saw clear.... might pass on these and just get some of the 650ml beer ones as they look like they accept a smaller order. 

Regards,
Hoyle


----------



## marlow_coates (8/8/08)

Yes bottles are clear. 

If you don't have a good dark storage area, or you like to leave your beers in the sun when drinking then light strike may be an issue. Not one that I am particularly worried about though. 

Also I like being able to really see the beer prior to pouring.

They do have the amber ones on the website but don't have any in stock currently.  Just spoke with them.


----------



## stowaway (8/8/08)

marlow_coates said:


> Yes bottles are clear.
> 
> If you don't have a good dark storage area, or you like to leave your beers in the sun when drinking then light strike may be an issue. Not one that I am particularly worried about though.
> 
> ...



how long until they are in stock?
I like the idea of 1litre bottles. 

My mate might have an issue with the clear bottles tho.


----------



## stowaway (8/8/08)

have you considered this one :FJT14G
*Description : *1 Litre ACQUA MINERALE C/SEAL GRN

crown seal


----------



## marlow_coates (8/8/08)

Yeah those are the ones they don't have in stock. 

Didn't ask when next arriving though.


----------



## Hoyle (8/8/08)

stowaway said:


> have you considered this one :FJT14G
> *Description : *1 Litre ACQUA MINERALE C/SEAL GRN
> 
> crown seal



I'd be interested in some if they have crown seals and are green/amber tinted.


----------



## winkle (8/8/08)

Give these guys a ring, brown glass, crown seal, I dont know the min qty.
http://www.plasdene.com.au/homebrewbottles.htm


----------



## marlow_coates (8/8/08)

Plasdene worked out to be too expensive and orders needed to be more that 500 bottles.
I think I will search and call around for another week or so then order the clear bottles if from COSPAK. If they have any ember ones in stock at that stage I will repost and we can sort an order from there.
Cheers for replies
Marlow


----------



## Boozy the clown (8/8/08)

I looked at doing a bulk buy a while back. I was pointed in the direction of any place that holds wedding receptions...

More champers bottles than you can poke a stick at. Green glass, super thick too. Great long term storage.

Don't want to poo poo your idea but they are free!


----------



## Batz (8/8/08)

Someones trying to give me 80-100 old crown seal bottles,I don't want them.

Batz


----------



## marlow_coates (8/8/08)

I will happily take them off your hands if they are tallies and otherwise destined for the bin Batz.  

Are you in Brisbane?

I have thought about the post event champagne bottle clear up. Tried for ages to get in touch with the mob at Eagle Farm Race track so I could do a rounds after Ekka race day next week but to no avail.

Will try and call a few wedding venue mobs next week and give that a go.
Good idea and let me know if you want to offload those bottles.

Cheers
Marlow


----------



## Batz (8/8/08)

marlow_coates said:


> Are you in Brisbane?
> 
> Cheers
> Marlow




No
My is location is included under my name

Batz


----------



## stillscottish (8/8/08)

I've got 50 crown seal tallies I don't use any more.
$15?

Campbell


----------



## kook (13/8/08)

Are those bottles pressure rated? I thought they were for wine?


----------

